# wildlife in cyprus ... should i get my G1 a telephoto lens ??



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

im going to cyprus in a few weeks and thinking bout continuing my wildlife photography there ..... just wondering if theres much of it there ??? ... and how flighty their animals are ... should i buy my panasonic G1 the telephoto lens ??? 



also wat native reps do they have ... id love to go see some wild reptiles XD


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Saw loads of agamas when I was there last year. Caught a couple of whipsnakes, one of which was very calm and the other gave me a real good bite!! Can't remember the name of it but theres a large conservation are near Paphos which is great. Find the river and follow it up the waterfalls, fantastic! Lots to look for, wish I'd had more time. Do some research before you go, on the area you'll be in and whats there and get off the beaten track.


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

snakewhisperer said:


> Saw loads of agamas when I was there last year. Caught a couple of whipsnakes, one of which was very calm and the other gave me a real good bite!! Can't remember the name of it but theres a large conservation are near Paphos which is great. Find the river and follow it up the waterfalls, fantastic! Lots to look for, wish I'd had more time. Do some research before you go, on the area you'll be in and whats there and get off the beaten track.


 
AWESUM  ... thts wat im hoping to do  

just go walking and try find them 


do you think i should get a better zoom lens for my camera .... or are they all relatively docile there ???


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

spikemu said:


> AWESUM  ... thts wat im hoping to do
> 
> just go walking and try find them
> 
> ...


 I think you would probably be glad you did as the better your equipment the more likely you are to get that "really special shot"
If I get round to it over the weekend (and have some help!!) I'll try to post some pics from my trip.


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

snakewhisperer said:


> I think you would probably be glad you did as the better your equipment the more likely you are to get that "really special shot"
> If I get round to it over the weekend (and have some help!!) I'll try to post some pics from my trip.


 
hahah .. im glad you sed tht ... i have just been and bought it .,... so if i came back to a resaponce of nahh dont bother .. id be well gutted  lol


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

there were loads of snakes when I went over, mainly whips. I have never seen so many in the wild! I also saw lots of agamas and managed to get quite close and had a few good photos. There is a reptile centre run by a guy called "crazy George" who is actually an Austrian scientist who discovered an endemic grass snake on cyprus. Definitely worth a look! Oh and if you like marine life you should go snorkelling at Aphrodites bath.


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

jus a random questiion .. but were there tokays ??? ... i really wanna see one in the wild .. and i been told they pretty much live everywhere around middle east  

AHHH i cant wait 14 days  lol


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

I would say 40% of my holiday was watching animals in Cyprus :lol2:

Depending on where you are you are bound to find some sort of herp, even in really prone holiday destinations there are lizards and snakes everywhere particularly easy to spot on rocky beaches. However i would encourage you to hire a car, plan and trace your route into the troodos mountains and see some of the bigger lizards, and more dangerous snakes. To my understanding there are around 7 snake species in Cyprus, of which three are venomous, with one been deadly. 

I have never visisted Lara Bay where an endangered species of turtle has a conservation scheme in place for them with something like 95% of all eggs hatching. I am sure that it would be a good place to get some great snap shots of fantastic animals.

You almost might catch some pelicans on the beaches across Cyprus, i have spotted them both in Paphos and Ayia Napa (not that they are hard to see).











Unfortunatly you will also find mistreated animals in Cyprus, particularly outside shops. 



















:2thumb:


----------



## herptastic (Apr 15, 2009)

a few pics i took when in cyprus.


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

AHHH AWESUM PPL  ... i been playinhgn with the new lens in good ol england .. and well .. poretty pleased with it ... but who knows how to use photo shop ??? ... coz i may be able to get ultra zoomed IF i can find how toi get rid of the noise tht inevitably comes with the super zoomed pic .... ill iup load some examples in a sec


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

heres my examples 

no zoom at all (45mm)









lens zoomed completely in (200mm)









200mm... with 4 x digital zoom 










(none have been changed on photoshop .... all i really do is the levels and shadow/highlights )


----------

